# Vicks Drops Miniature Cobalt blue?



## Tee (Jun 10, 2006)

Can anyone tell me an approximate age on this and what it was used for? The bottle is miniature and cobalt blue.  One side has "VICKS" and the other side has "DROPS".    I found it today at a construction site that used to be an old farm.  The bottle looks  good as if new, but I have never heard or seen of these before.  Thanks.


----------



## madman (Jun 11, 2006)

hey tee does it look like this? i guessing  nose drops wich they still make today age im guessing  20s 30s  ive found only one ever. mike


----------



## Tee (Jun 11, 2006)

That's it Mike and thanks!  I almost passsed it up as a piece of glass.  I have never seen a bottle that small.  I am new to this and everything is like finding treasure.


----------

